# Stick Motility workouts



## Bob1950 (Aug 18, 2020)

This is great training to keep strength, flexibility, and mobility. I perform some exercises with self-resistance (opposite muscle co-contraction) to gain more strength
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHn2jmtK1fEsQgxMKEiTnUw


----------

